# Killer bees?



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

My DH has one hive which he does not get the honey from but he has had it only a couple years. Today I was at the chicken yard and heard a loud sound which I could not figure out until I saw all the bees. They stayed around the chicken yard area for a few minutes then went to the hive and have completely covered the front and part of the sides of it. DH is thinking it is killer bees because there are dead bees on the landing place(I know that is not what you call it but it works for me) and he thinks these new, bees are killing them. Please help. We don't know a lot about it and need advice.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

A few suggestions:
1) Get in touch with a local beekeeping club. They may be able to connect you with a nearby beekeeper who can come over and check things out for you:
http://www.k4vb.com/REg bkpeg assoc 12 06.htm

2) Get in touch with your county extension agent. He/she may be able to connect you with someone.

3) Call your state apiary inspector:
ALABAMA
Dennis Barclift
State Apiarist
Dept. of Ag. & Industries
PO Box 3336
Montgomery, AL 36109-0336
Phone (334) 240-7225 
Fax (334) 240-7168 
Email [email protected]


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks Indypartridge. I'll try to get in touch with one that is close by. I had not thought of that. They scared me to death yesterday.
ETA: spelling correction.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Killer bees is a term the news media uses to scare the people who watch news for the mayhem stories.
They are African Hybred bees or AHB.
No such thing as a killer bee.

 Al


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> They are African Hybred bees or AHB.
> 
> Al


Actually, they are Africanized Honey Bees (AHB).


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bees, like people, sometimes fight wars. 

If they are fighting on the landing board, that is probably what is happening. This can be stopped by decreasing the opening to a couple of inches.

If they are NOT fighting, it is possible that they are wanting to swarm. To decrease the population of an overcrowded hive, half the bees will load up with honey and find a new home. They sometimes have a false start, which MIGHT be why they flew around for a bit and then went in.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone. DH said there are lots of dead larvae on the landing so I think the bees must be from a hive that swarmed and has taken over this hive. There were very few bees on the outside of the hive this afternoon.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

No, if the hive was robbed out the invaders would take the honey and go. They would not bother with the larvae, and they would not stay in the hive.

If you have the nerve, smoke the hive and open it on a warm, sunny day. If the comb looks shredded, then robbers have gotten in. They are in a HURRY to get the honey, so they rip at the wax to get at it instead of removing it neatly.

Was there a severe cold snap in the last couple of days? Bees keep the babies warm with body heat, and on a VERY cold night there might not be enough bees to keep the larvae covered.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

It sounds as if there may have been a takeover by AHB. I would scoop a hundred or so off a frame and send them to the Beltsville lab for testing. It is free, and may save you heartaches in the near future. AHB are known to be somewhat docile in the beginning, but turn mean after settling in.


----------

